# Another CN recall, back to the drawing board....



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

I received this link in an email earlier today: :doh: :doh: :doh: Natura Again Recalls Innova, EVO, California Natural and Others

I *FINALLY* found a kibble (California Natural Puppy Lamb and Rice) that works for Zane and now they've had a 2nd recall since March '13. I don't feel comfortable feeding CN any longer. Can anyone recommend a kibble with limited ingredients or close to it that's high in calories?


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

We switched from that to Natural Balance Lamb & Brown Rice - Charlie has had no issues & perfect stools on it!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

I figured out the calories we were feeding of the CN & tried to stick close to that calorie amount per day of the NB. Charlie is a year old & eats 3 c. per day of the NB


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

Ohiomom9977 said:


> I figured out the calories we were feeding of the CN & tried to stick close to that calorie amount per day of the NB. Charlie is a year old & eats 3 c. per day of the NB
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I looked at that brand before but all of their formulas are too low in calories. Zane is currently eating 1 1/4c - 3x a day of CN Puppy Lamb and Rice. At 535cal. per cup he's getting 2006.25cal. per day. 

The highest calorie NB limited ingredient formula is Potato and Duck but it's only 350cal. per cup. I'd need to feed almost 6cups. :eyecrazy:


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Very few brands are as high in calories as CN. I'm actually feeding less calories with good results (than I was on CN)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

Ohiomom9977 said:


> Very few brands are as high in calories as CN.


I know, that's why I was so excited when CN worked for Zane. 

He's very active so he needs the extra calories. Since Zane has been on CN he's been steadily gaining 2lbs. a week and body wise looks great. Even feeding 2000cal. per day I can easily feel his ribs, he has a defined waist and I can see his last few ribs. 

I honestly have no clue what to try next. :banghead:


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Charlie did not gain much on CN - we put him on it due to soft stools & it helped, but if we fed him too much they got soft again. Since we switched to NB we've reduced his calories & gained 2 lbs. Nutro has a limited food too.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

Ohiomom9977 said:


> Charlie did not gain much on CN - we put him on it due to soft stools & it helped, but if we fed him too much they got soft again. Since we switched to NB we've reduced his calories & gained 2 lbs. Nutro has a limited food too.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


A member on another forum just said that their listing of 535 calories is probably gross energy (GE) calories and not metabolizable energy (ME) calories. If that's the truth then I'll probably be ok w/ a limited ingredient kibble in the 4xx ME calorie range. I swear some of these dog food companies sure don't make it easy for the consumer. 

I have an email into Natura to find out for sure but with all of the recall stuff going on today I probably won't hear back from them for a few days.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Check out Acana and Orijen web sites. Good Luck! I agree with you way to many recalls with Natura.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

RichsRetriever said:


> I received this link in an email earlier today: :doh: :doh: :doh: Natura Again Recalls Innova, EVO, California Natural and Others
> 
> I *FINALLY* found a kibble (California Natural Puppy Lamb and Rice) that works for Zane and now they've had a 2nd recall since March '13. I don't feel comfortable feeding CN any longer. Can anyone recommend a kibble with limited ingredients or close to it that's high in calories?


Oh man!:doh: Have you tried Nutrisource Adult (their chicken & rice formula) yet? Great food, usually easily on bellies, don't have to feed a ton. 
Precise is another similar brand I recommend. Fromm Classic might be an option as well as Abady, though the latter can be a bit too 'rich' for some dogs.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

The FDA did a test on 1,000 bags and one bag came back with salmonella. It was the first batch from when they started producing after the recall. Apparently P and G did a voluntary recall on all formulas because they didn't want a mass recall to happen again. 
I used to work in a retail store that sold this. So that is straight from my old coworker friend that got it from a rep for P&G.
I don't care I will never feed one of their products again.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2013)

RichsRetriever said:


> I received this link in an email earlier today: :doh: :doh: :doh: Natura Again Recalls Innova, EVO, California Natural and Others
> 
> I *FINALLY* found a kibble (California Natural Puppy Lamb and Rice) that works for Zane and now they've had a 2nd recall since March '13. I don't feel comfortable feeding CN any longer. Can anyone recommend a kibble with limited ingredients or close to it that's high in calories?


 I don"t want to sound like a broken record, but I would give "Option" a shot. Sheldon is doing great on this food and building muscle. I know you had issues with packaging when ordering this brand in the past, but I have gotten 2 bags now from Chewy with no issues. I want to be clear I do not sell Annamaet food, just think highly of the product!


----------



## Keragold (May 9, 2008)

Petcurean has a new Lamb recipe that is worth looking at. 451 kcals per cup (ME). Here is the link.http://www.petcurean.com/for-dogs/go/daily-defence-lamb-meal


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

Sheldon said:


> I don"t want to sound like a broken record, but I would give "Option" a shot. Sheldon is doing great on this food and building muscle. I know you had issues with packaging when ordering this brand in the past, but I have gotten 2 bags now from Chewy with no issues. I want to be clear I do not sell Annamaet food, just think highly of the product!


The fat (13%) seems a little low. My breeder, as well as other Chessie owners recommend a food with at least 15% fat and the higher the better. I bought a bag of Dr. Tim's Pursuit (30/20). It's similar to Kinesis that I fed before but some ingredients are higher up on the list and it doesn't have pearled barley. We'll see how it goes. I hope it works. 




Keragold said:


> Petcurean has a new Lamb recipe that is worth looking at. 451 kcals per cup (ME). Here is the link.http://www.petcurean.com/for-dogs/go/daily-defence-lamb-meal


That food doesn't look bad. I don't know much about that company but have seen it mentioned a few times on some forums. 

I like their Turkey and Potato formula too but it's a litter higher in ash compared to the lamb? Usually lamb formulas have the higher ash.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Here's a company that might be worth a look, given the need to limit ingredients: Home | Evanger's Dog & Cat Food Company, Inc.. This page might be especially useful: Solution Guide | Evanger's Dog & Cat Food Company, Inc..

I came across a recommendation for their freeze dried tripe in another thread today, but I don't know much about them.

Good luck!


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

RichsRetriever said:


> A member on another forum just said that their listing of 535 calories is probably gross energy (GE) calories and not metabolizable energy (ME) calories. If that's the truth then I'll probably be ok w/ a limited ingredient kibble in the 4xx ME calorie range. I swear some of these dog food companies sure don't make it easy for the consumer.
> 
> I have an email into Natura to find out for sure but with all of the recall stuff going on today I probably won't hear back from them for a few days.


Well that member was wrong. I received an email back from Natura this morning and their calories listed are M.E. not G.E. So their puppy formula did in fact have 535 M.E. calories per cup. I don't know how they got so many calories in that formula but Zane did do great on it. Even being active as he is and eating 2006 cal. per day he was gaining 2lbs. per week.

I ordered a bag of Dr. Tim's Pursuit but FedEx lost the package because it never made it to the Orlando hub. They're trying to track it down but for now I had to find a local kibble because if I ordered another bag from Chewy it wouldn't be here until mid-week and I didn't want to keep Zane on chicken and rice for that long. I know some people will say yuck but I went w/ Pro-Plan's 28/18 sport formula since it's right in the middle of their 26/16 and 30/20 formulas. I hope it works. So far so good as far as stools are concerned. We'll see how it goes over time.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Just received our refund check from Natura today for the treats I had that were recalled.


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

Ohiomom9977 said:


> Just received our refund check from Natura today for the treats I had that were recalled.


I don't know if you meant to post in my thread or not but the actual CN RECALL thread is here: 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/pet-food-warnings-recall-information/187954-another-natura-recall-innova-evo-healthwise-etc.html


----------



## Bumpers (Jun 21, 2013)

RichsRetriever said:


> Well that member was wrong. I received an email back from Natura this morning and their calories listed are M.E. not G.E. So their puppy formula did in fact have 535 M.E. calories per cup. I don't know how they got so many calories in that formula but Zane did do great on it. Even being active as he is and eating 2006 cal. per day he was gaining 2lbs. per week.
> 
> I ordered a bag of Dr. Tim's Pursuit but FedEx lost the package because it never made it to the Orlando hub. They're trying to track it down but for now I had to find a local kibble because if I ordered another bag from Chewy it wouldn't be here until mid-week and I didn't want to keep Zane on chicken and rice for that long. I know some people will say yuck but I went w/ Pro-Plan's 28/18 sport formula since it's right in the middle of their 26/16 and 30/20 formulas. I hope it works. So far so good as far as stools are concerned. We'll see how it goes over time.


You will be amazingly pleased with Pro Plan. Just stay with it. Go over to RetrieverTraining.net and GundogForum.com and ask what all the pro and semi-pro trainers use. 

Forget about dog food for the next two months.


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

Bumpers said:


> You will be amazingly pleased with Pro Plan. Just stay with it. Go over to RetrieverTraining.net and GundogForum.com and ask what all the pro and semi-pro trainers use.
> 
> Forget about dog food for the next two months.


I think Zane will do just fine on it. Seeing as Purina hasn't had any kibble recalls it's safe to say as long as it agrees w/ Zane I will stick with it.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

RichsRetriever said:


> I don't know if you meant to post in my thread or not but the actual CN RECALL thread is here:
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/pet-food-warnings-recall-information/187954-another-natura-recall-innova-evo-healthwise-etc.html


Oops - I did post in the wrong thread - sorry!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

Ohiomom9977 said:


> Oops - I did post in the wrong thread - sorry!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's not a problem at all. I just wanted to make sure you knew. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## scoutieboy (Mar 8, 2013)

I've posted this everywhere but this thread seems active...

UGH, this upsets me so much. Pardon me while I rant. I switched Scout to CN Low Fat because I've been trying to get him lean and now this. What's VERY interesting is that I'm the only one who deals with him a majority of the time (wiping drool, feedings, etc) and I've had the "flu" for what feels like THE ENTIRE MONTH. I was only really bad for a week/I almost went to the ER, I was so dehydrated and horribly ill. I returned 4 bags of his empty food (all with the contaminated dates on them) and they would only refund me the money with the bag that still had food in it. The lady who owns the store took the bag with some of the CN food still in it wouldn't even let me keep it; shady? Scout is doing fine (except seeming a bit lethargic and passing the most horrible gas I've ever smelled in my life) but I'm running around disinfecting everything! I have not felt like myself in what feels like forever and I can't help but think I've had salmonella all along. Can't believe I paid so much for what I thought was a quality dog food that wasn't as rich in protein. (Scout can't handle too much...Blue Buffalo did not set well with him) Back to the drawing board, sigh. What's really bad is the lady even freaked out when I brought the bags in and made me Purell my hands - yet said they can't be sure it's related to this outbreak. Why does this process of selecting food for our dogs have to be so hard? Trust me, this stuff isn't cheap (especially with my budget) and this is what happens? Glad he's getting groomed tomorrow so while he's gone I can clean the crap out of everything! Jeez...


----------

